# Big Slump!



## rem50 (Jan 5, 2012)

Really not sure what to do here. I broke the forks of a SS today trying to get better at aiming. Had watched the beginning videos the other day and was endeavoring to do a mental checklist.... anchor point , bands aligned....... then BAM! Hit the forks! I had not done that in I don't know when (never tried so hard to aim either). Then 4 more times in a row breaking the SS! Ugh! I got out another SS and hit the forks right off the bat with that too. Had to stop shooting, was very gun shy and leery. Any suggestions on how to get out of this slump? thanks, Dean
BTW I am Shooting TTF


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

The problem is likely with your release. Are you bending the pouch before you release? It's okay to turn the pouch 90 degrees but don't bend it at an angle. This will cause the ammo to jump up over your finger rather than flying straight from the release.

Cheers,
Northerner


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

take a day off.................. stand in front of a mirror facing the mirror raise your holding hand into its shooting position with your eyes closed. now without looking at your hand look into the mirror, if you are not at right angles to the ground and draw there just might be your problem. aiming would not be the problem, its how the forks are orientated towards the shot coming towards it, you might also try the 90* pouch twist.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

I am no where near the same class of shooter as most of the people on here but my advice would be to quit trying so hard. Go to the dollar store buy a big ole bag of marbles get some tin cans and go have some fun. Let the slingshot kinda of fade away and concentrate on your target, not your anchor or how your holding the pouch or releasing or anything, just pul it back and turn it loose concentrating on your target. Chris


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

There has been quite a bit of discussion on the forum about fork hits ... seems to be a common problem. Try this link:

http://slingshotforu...-get-fork-hits/

Unbalanced bands (one shorter or stronger than the other) are sometimes the problem, but since it is happening with several of your slingshots, I doubt that is your trouble.

Another common problem is failure to keep the fork parallel to your face. If you are twisting the frame at an angle to the direction you are shooting, you make fork hits more likely.

But I believe the most common problem is the release, which I would guess is your case. I call it the "speed bump" effect. If you grip the pouch between your thumb and index finger, and brace your index finger against your other fingers, when you release only your thumb moves. That means the pouch and ammo are dragged over your index finger, like a speed bump, throwing the ammo to one side. Here are a couple of solutions.

1) Grip the pouch between your thumb and index finger, but extend the other fingers straight out ... so you are using only your thumb and index finger. Then when you release, relax both thumb and index finger at the same time, moving them both away from each other. Just try this with your hand and no pouch so you will see what I mean.

2) Twist the pouch 90 degrees so your thumb is on top of your index finger, and your thumb nail is in the direction of the top opening between the forks. Then any speed bump effect will throw the ammo upward, but still in line with the gap between the forks. If shooting hammer style, the top of your thumb nail will be toward the sky. If shooting with a sideways hold, the top of your thumb nail will be away from you, 90 degrees from the sky.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

*Wider forks for most shooters! -- Tex*


----------



## Incomudro (Jan 12, 2012)

August West said:


> I am no where near the same class of shooter as most of the people on here but my advice would be to quit trying so hard. Go to the dollar store buy a big ole bag of marbles get some tin cans and go have some fun. Let the slingshot kinda of fade away and concentrate on your target, not your anchor or how your holding the pouch or releasing or anything, just pul it back and turn it loose concentrating on your target. Chris


I agree with this!
Shortly after I arrived at this site I began to analyse my shooting, and concentrate on every aspect of my form.
I purchased the Slingshot Shooting book as well and began to further analyse...
My shooting got worse!
Fork hits (which were something that I never really remember happening) started to occur regularly.
I got gun shy as well.

I had to put all of that behind me and most of my form in the background.
Concentrate on the target as August West says.

My shooting has never been better - though yes - I'm no where in the league of most of the guys here.
Still, I'm shooting at a 3 x 3" Post It pad from 30' and I now expect to hit it more times than not.
That's a tremendous gain for me.

The only thing that I_ did _take away from analysing my form is that I noticed that when I draw, the elbow of my draw arm goes a little high.
This might curve the pouch and increase fork hits.
So now, I am a little concious of dropping my elbow down after I draw.
The rest however is in the background.


----------



## rem50 (Jan 5, 2012)

I appreciate all the help. Just came back in from shooting more. Was still hitting forks. I cannot wait to get get out again and try some of these tips, Thanks, Dean


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Hi Dean,
try bracing your fingers as high up on the forks as you can. Then stand parallel to a Mirror and look at your form. Turn towards the mirror,draw back as if you were going to shoot it,and watch as you turn where the bands are lining up. Could be something as simple as a shorter band on one side then the other or a wider cut on one band versus the other. Try to relax and do everything smooth. It will work itself out. Flatband


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

You can also try holding the pouch between you index finger and middle finger. It is an excellant way to shoot. It makes for a more uniform release with out thinking about it.


----------



## rem50 (Jan 5, 2012)

my son and his wife came for a visit. He and I went out to shoot and I had him watch. Somehow I am twisting the forks so they are not straight up and down. I guess they were a bit askew. I still cannot tell when I am right on my own though. Something will have to change. Anyone know of a SS with a level on it??????







Dean


----------



## Incomudro (Jan 12, 2012)

Someone made a video where they suggested holding the slingshot in a slightly loose grip while drawing.
In effect letting the slingshot square itself out as it's drawn.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

rem50 said:


> my son and his wife came for a visit. He and I went out to shoot and I had him watch. Somehow I am twisting the forks so they are not straight up and down. I guess they were a bit askew. I still cannot tell when I am right on my own though. Something will have to change. Anyone know of a SS with a level on it??????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Try usining a lanyard on your wrist so you can safely relax your grip. Push the sling slighly forward at full draw. Check for level forks until it becomes part of your muscle memory. Relax and as mentioned above by AW and have fun with more relaxed less pressured shooting.Its all about enjoyment. Not work. Not perfection.


----------



## Sharkman (Jan 15, 2012)

Flatband said:


> Hi Dean,
> try bracing your fingers as high up on the forks as you can. Then stand parallel to a Mirror and look at your form. Turn towards the mirror,draw back as if you were going to shoot it,and watch as you turn where the bands are lining up. Could be something as simple as a shorter band on one side then the other or a wider cut on one band versus the other. Try to relax and do everything smooth. It will work itself out. Flatband


I'm certainly no expert but, this sounds like great advice as does the advice that Charles gave. Anyone have any issues with Dean doing this and then "Dry Firing"? At this point I wond if you aren't anticipating a fork hit as well and that might be affecting your shot.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

treefork said:


> Try usining a lanyard on your wrist so you can safely relax your grip. Push the sling slighly forward at full draw. Check for level forks until it becomes part of your muscle memory. Relax and as mentioned above by AW and have fun with more relaxed less pressured shooting.Its all about enjoyment. Not work. Not perfection.


This is really good advice!
What design of slingshot are you shooting?


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

M_J said:


> Try usining a lanyard on your wrist so you can safely relax your grip. Push the sling slighly forward at full draw. Check for level forks until it becomes part of your muscle memory. Relax and as mentioned above by AW and have fun with more relaxed less pressured shooting.Its all about enjoyment. Not work. Not perfection.


This is really good advice!
What design of slingshot are you shooting?
[/quote]OTT board cuts with the new OTT fork slot.


----------



## rem50 (Jan 5, 2012)

M_J said:


> Try usining a lanyard on your wrist so you can safely relax your grip. Push the sling slighly forward at full draw. Check for level forks until it becomes part of your muscle memory. Relax and as mentioned above by AW and have fun with more relaxed less pressured shooting.Its all about enjoyment. Not work. Not perfection.


This is really good advice!
What design of slingshot are you shooting?
[/quote]I am using a recurve by wingshooter now, I broke my Bill Hays Shrike. I am shooting TTF


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

you broke a shrike????? wow! too bad shrikes are very cool.


----------



## rem50 (Jan 5, 2012)

That shrike was extremely cool! I went out this AM and shot 20 rounds with smaller ammo and did not hit the forks. Took a solid day off yesterday. Thanks for all the help, Dean


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

i dont know the extent of the damage but is it possible to pin the forks? or whatever part got broken? seems a waste just to write it off unless it was in a fire or something?


----------



## rem50 (Jan 5, 2012)

newconvert said:


> i dont know the extent of the damage but is it possible to pin the forks? or whatever part got broken? seems a waste just to write it off unless it was in a fire or something?


I like the way you think. I still have the SS and Bill Hays offered to look at it and see if he could help but as of now I don't want to bum him out too! ha! Shot 50 rounds with a SS today and no fork hits. Went back to smaller ammo for the time being. I was shooting .44 sent by Bill and some a bit bigger stuff I got a deal on. I am finding I like the smaller ammo .


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

bill stands by his work, it wont bum him out i'm sure.


----------

